
MongoDB Performance Issues – Fact or Fiction - francesca
https://medium.com/@kenwalger/mongodb-performance-issues-fact-or-fiction-2a2658655919
======
jsherard
Happy to be quoted in Ken's article - and confirm that MongoDB certainly is
performant in 2017. #WhatHaveYouDoneForMeLately

------
vinum_sabbathi
great post

